# Weight loss thread/topic!



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone. In the process if trying to conceive a sibling for our little boy, 2failed IUIs so far and IVF becoming a possibility. However I need to loose about 3 1/2 stone first 😖 and was wondering if there was a support thread for weight loss before treatment?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Happy and Hopeful!!!

Good luck with your treatment!! I had to lose 2 stone before they would even investigate, so I know how hard it is to lose the weight. There is a Weight Management section of FF, but you have to request to be a member (as you know weight is a very sensitive issue so we made it so "guests" to the site can´t see it) If you go to "profile" at the top of the page and then "forum profile" Then under "modify profile" go to "group membership" you should be able to join from there, let me know if you can´t and I will get someone in management to do it for you.

I had 5 failed IUI's before I switched to IVF and it worked first time, I hope it does for you too!

I see you have had a bit of a look around and posted in various areas of the site. Here are a few more links, just in case you haven't come across them yet.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL (Oct 15, 2010)

Many thanks Sue, just waiting to be accepted.


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL (Oct 15, 2010)

Any chance someone would be  able to approve me for the weight management section? 😌


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have asked someone in management, hopefully it will be done soon

Sue


----------



## cien (Feb 21, 2014)

Would like to join the weight management help group too, if that's possible....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Cien!  I have replied to your other post and given you info on how to join.  Let me know if it isn't accepted in a couple of days, the notification system isn't working properly.

Sue


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Can I be approved for the weight management please, I put a request in around 2 weeks ago

Thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have asked management, Hope - unfortunately I can't do it myself.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wraakgodin said:


> I have asked management, Hope - unfortunately I can't do it myself.
> 
> Sue


It should work now

Sue


----------



## Dee55 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Sue,

Please approve my request, it is still pending.

Many thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have passed your message on to management, Dee - hopefully someone will authorise it soon.  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I can approve members so they can post here or  PM me, off to do a few now x 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I have requested to join the weight loss section. If I could be approved, that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Dee55 (May 3, 2013)

Wraakgodin said:


> I have passed your message on to management, Dee - hopefully someone will authorise it soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done  you should now see the hidden board as you scroll down the main index x


----------

